

1 million riot photos sent to police - rajpaul
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2011/06/19/bc-stanley-cup-riot-charges.html

======
WestCoastJustin
One interesting morsel of info also came to light. ICBC; the BC crown
corporation that issues drivers licenses has come forward and offered its
photos database and facial recognition technology to the Vancouver Police.
Allowing them to ID the people in these 1 million photos if they have a BC
drivers license or BC ID. [http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-
columbia/story/2011/06...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-
columbia/story/2011/06/18/bc-icbc-rioters-id.html)

As someone who lives in BC, I like the idea of getting these vandals, but it
is also a little scary to have a tool like this. One of the first cases I've
ever heard of.

~~~
rajpaul
If it works, I would be blown away. I was at the riot, and my first thought
was that the rioters were making a big mistake because of the large number of
people taking pictures. The police likely have multiple pictures, from
different angles of many incidents.

Here is something else that might scare you a little bit, a 2,110 mega pixel
zoomable image of the crowd: <http://www.gigapixel.com/image/gigatag-
canucks-g7.html>

------
MattGrommes
I'm torn on this. On one hand, screw all the rioters. On the other hand, what
exactly will they do with these pictures? The second shows a guy with his arm
around his friend, holding a bottle of soda in the other hand. His face is
uncovered, his friend's covered. Will he be brought in just for being in the
vicinity? Who knows what kind of database is being built from these pictures
and how some random picture might affect this guy's future when maybe he was
just helping his friend.

~~~
rajpaul
My feeling is that the guy with his arm around his friend has more to fear
from over zealous citizens than form the authorities.

------
pavel_lishin
Upload the photos to facebook.

